# Best trim restorer?



## Kobeone

Im looking at making some trim on my mk 3 mondeo come up like new if possible and just wandered what everyone here uses? What do people think of Gtechniq C1? 

Thanks in advance

Rich


----------



## [email protected]

for trim you want C4


----------



## Kobeone

Thanks thats probably what i meant...:lol:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## lowejackson

I would polish first then apply the trim dressing


----------



## adf27

C4 is epic stuff. Will outlast probably just about everything else as well


----------



## Shinyvec

Also look at the new Carpro DLUX ? I think its called as its getting good feedback and you get more for your money


----------



## DMH-01

I'd go with C4 or CarPro PERL :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

car pro delux is very good and i belive there is an introductory offer on at the moment for the first ten people, it stands up to a lot of abuse and has a very good darkening effect


----------



## lowejackson

lowejackson said:


> I would polish first then apply the trim dressing


Polished trim before any dressing


----------



## adlem

CarPro Dlux Rich, looks very impressive next to C4


----------



## adf27

lowejackson said:


> Polished trim before any dressing


As in machine polished?


----------



## Kobeone

Thanks alot guys, think c4 it is!! Ive just used the glass range from Gtechniq and was suitably impressed!!

Rich


----------



## Tips

I use Gtechniq T1 on all the plastic trim, specifically applied to the front RS4 honeycombe grille and it looks fantastic now.

Hope that helps.


----------



## alfa_holic

another fan of gtechniq


----------



## svended

C4 is now at a lower price of only £22.50 from £29.99 for 15ml bottle. Bargain. But for better discount register with Gtechniq.

Follow the thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/for...t[/url
With discount. 15ml works out £20.81.


----------



## Tips

Don't forget that a bottle of C1 = C4 = C5

It's the same stuff, at the same price, but with different labels :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Got to be Gtechniq C4, there is no better. Other than that Auto Finesse Revive is great for the price


----------



## neil b

Carpro cquartz dlux gets my vote brillant product :thumb:


----------



## stolt

i used AF revive the other day and i think its really great stuff, leaves a nice deep finish and not glossy at all. havent tried gtechniq though, perhaps that will be next on my list.


----------



## mjh760

As above, for my needs AF Revive is an awesome product, easy to apply, leave to cure then buff off to a nice finish. Love the stuff!


----------



## Kobeone

hmmm...now maybe AF Revive is worth a shout...do love Finale so maybe a good choice. Decisions decisions


----------



## BrummyPete

I use smart gel and it is a great product, had it on the bumpers on my golf and it lasted for weeks, even after using strong products to wash the car with


----------



## msb

Kobeone said:


> hmmm...now maybe AF Revive is worth a shout...do love Finale so maybe a good choice. Decisions decisions


Revive is definatley worth a look as it cheap and works well and fairly durable:thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR

Revive :thumb:


----------



## CU2MIKE

hmmmmmm....... I either use blackwow or this product called showroom new. Showroom new is actually a dye, comes in black or grey.


----------



## funkyboogalooo

Was wondering what sort of coverage you would expect out of a bottle of G4?
Ive got a complete Exterior Pug 205 Gti trim set to do
Cheers
M


----------



## funkyboogalooo

Sorry C4 not G4


----------



## Spoony

I think for me its BlackWOW or CarPro DLUX... I think CarPro probably edges it to be honest.


----------



## alexh313

another one for af revive amazing product easy to use and long lasting


----------



## maersk

GTechniq stuff is is good BUT it is hellish expensive for what you get............


----------



## Halfunction

When you guys say "long lasting" about how long is that?


----------



## Halfunction

Halfunction said:


> When you guys say "long lasting" about how long is that?


Weeks, months? Close to a year?


----------



## Tips

Gtechniq C4 - Permanent trim restorer offers 2 years protection from a single application.


----------



## copperman05

Tips said:


> Gtechniq C4 - Permanent trim restorer offers 2 years protection from a single application.


Not in my experience it doesnt, its good dont get me worng but its not that good... Can also be hard to prep before applying, its expensive and doesnt seem to go that far.

I like AG bumper care, cheap, available from Helfrids and looks good imo. I was I bit underwhelmed by black wow too, as again its pretty expensive and comes in such a small bottle, for vfm the AG stuff cant be beat IMO.

Edd


----------



## suds

If you like AD products try Rubberplus5, not a gel so it cleans easily off paintwork and should last 3 weeks.


----------



## Spoony

Ben Gum said:


> Out of interest, how can anyone be so firmly in support of the DLUX product? It has only been out a very short time... nowhere near long enough to assess long term durability like that provided by C4... the only proof of durability is what car pro are telling you...


These days I find c4 terrible, nowhere near decent durability and it's ruddy expensive.

My c4 died after 3months. And it isn't user error... before the fan boys tell me I can't prepare plastic and dress it


----------



## Tips

Have you raised it with Gtechniq? - it could be a faulty batch etc.

I've got the new C1+ which is the same as C4 & C5 and I've applied it on my front RS4 type honeycomb plastic grille.

So far, it looks great with good beading etc - I'll keep an eye on it's famed durability.


----------



## Derekh929

Spoony said:


> These days I find c4 terrible, nowhere near decent durability and it's ruddy expensive.
> 
> My c4 died after 3months. And it isn't user error... before the fan boys tell me I can't prepare plastic and dress it


Spoony is that the new formula you have? or the old stuff?


----------



## Spoony

Newest that one was bought within last 6-8months.

Tips, at that price for 15ml it shouldn't be a faulty batch surely! Every batch should be perfect lol


----------



## tangledmonkey

lowejackson said:


> I would polish first then apply the trim dressing


What do you polish it with?


----------



## lowejackson

I used P1 by hand but have also used various mild polishes with the rotary. It really makes a big difference.


----------



## BigAshD

*What did you polish the trim with?*



lowejackson said:


> Polished trim before any dressing


What did you polish the trim with (in this photo)?


----------



## stangalang

Ben Gum said:


> Out of interest, how can anyone be so firmly in support of the DLUX product? It has only been out a very short time... nowhere near long enough to assess long term durability like that provided by C4... the only proof of durability is what car pro are telling you...


In fairness this is a good question. 
Ben I have seen 6 month old dressed trim, being attacked with smart wheels, neat surfex etc, with my own eyes. To be that strong 6 months on, and for such cleaners to have no impact on beading and appearance it is a product I now trust whole heartedly.

It's very impressive stuff


----------



## lowejackson

BigAshD said:


> What did you polish the trim with (in this photo)?


I used P1, the picture was after only a very quick polish by hand. Another blast on the rotary with P1 and some experiments with Optimum polish and all the trim was looking new again


----------



## E38_ross

i sold my car after 10-11 months of having C4 on it but it still looked brand new. that was on plastic trim that was approaching 30 years old too.


----------



## m411mtf

I have recently started using Autosmart's Trim Ultra. After cleaning the trim on our Zafira with G101, it came up like new with the Trim Ultra. Bit time consuming to apply and the curing time of 4 hours might put some people off but for the price, I think it's an excellent product.


----------



## ronwash

lowejackson said:


> I used P1, the picture was after only a very quick polish by hand. Another blast on the rotary with P1 and some experiments with Optimum polish and all the trim was looking new again


You got some balls,
p1 is a fast acting aggrasive polish,
polishing the trim with that is bold.
very good result anyway,it shows you worked with lot of care.:thumb:


----------

